# puppy wanted



## Spit sheller (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi, is anybody aware of an RSPCA type of establishment here or any type of dogs home, I am looking for a puppy to join me in my new home and keep my wife company during the day.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I am the person you want... if you private message me your email address I will send the adoption form that needs to be filled out for ESMA the largest shelter in Egypt with more than 500 dogs looking for a home, thanks for thinking of a shelter animal..


----------



## N.Ellen (Dec 5, 2013)

Hi
Maybe not right place ask, but do you know if there are any shelters for dogs in Luxor?
I ask because I will soon spend some mounths there, and I have worked for years in a shelter in norway, I love dogs, and I will love to visit an egyptian shelter, and also offer some of my time if needed for help, instead of my money..(that I do not have) ;-)


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sorry I don't know but I would suspect there is.. the Brooke is down in Luxor so they would the best people to ask


----------



## Spit sheller (Jun 1, 2013)

MaidenScotland said:


> I am the person you want... if you private message me your email address I will send the adoption form that needs to be filled out for ESMA the largest shelter in Egypt with more than 500 dogs looking for a home, thanks for thinking of a shelter animal..


Thanks Maiden, pm sent.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

N.Ellen said:


> Hi
> Maybe not right place ask, but do you know if there are any shelters for dogs in Luxor?
> I ask because I will soon spend some mounths there, and I have worked for years in a shelter in norway, I love dogs, and I will love to visit an egyptian shelter, and also offer some of my time if needed for help, instead of my money..(that I do not have) ;-)


Ace is the one you want in Luxor so here's the link to it.

Home - Animal Care in Egypt


----------



## N.Ellen (Dec 5, 2013)

MaidenScotland said:


> Sorry I don't know but I would suspect there is.. the Brooke is down in Luxor so they would the best people to ask


Thank you, And thanks for this forum, happy that I find you


----------



## N.Ellen (Dec 5, 2013)

Thank you, Seams like ACE are doing a good work. I will visist them, and Broke too,


----------



## EgyptianTourist (Dec 2, 2013)

When I was looking to adopt a dog, I contacted ESMA directly through their website and they helped me through the whole process. I would have posted the link but I'm not allowed to, just google it and you should find it. 

Hope your wife and you find a cute puppy


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

EgyptianTourist said:


> When I was looking to adopt a dog, I contacted ESMA directly through their website and they helped me through the whole process. I would have posted the link but I'm not allowed to, just google it and you should find it.
> 
> Hope your wife and you find a cute puppy




It is ok because I help with the adoptions and fundraising at ESMA but glad you are enjoying life with one of our dogs,


----------



## EgyptianTourist (Dec 2, 2013)

MaidenScotland said:


> It is ok because I help with the adoptions and fundraising at ESMA but glad you are enjoying life with one of our dogs,


That's really interesting to hear, I was wondering if they have any volunteering program available? I'm doing consulting and thus find a lot of free time with not much to do..


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

*Volunteering in Hurghada*



EgyptianTourist said:


> That's really interesting to hear, I was wondering if they have any volunteering program available? I'm doing consulting and thus find a lot of free time with not much to do..



Can't help you with Cairo, but if you visit Hurghada make time for the regular Wednesday morning session at Blue Moon animal sanctuary (google it) on the middle El Gouna/Hurghada road. 10 am start to clean out sheep/goat/horse/donkey/camel/dog/cat/bird/duck/turkey pens or other jobs which need doing. A great way to meet good people too. ALL these animals are rescues.


----------

